# Greetings to Everyone



## abedolla (May 20, 2007)

Angelo Bedolla here from San Antonio TX. Originally from Chicago. I am an Engineer (unemployed for the moment) father or 5 and 1 more on the way (yes we are very Catholic), Oldest 7 and youngest 1 3 girls 2 boys and looks like the 6th is going to be a girl, !

Well, I have always been interested in Mantids, we had one in a Biology lab in HS, I thought it was the coolest looking creature I had ever seen. A year and a half ago, before coming to San Antonio, I ran into one in our back yard. I took it into the house and made all of the women there scream. This little guy died after 2 days or so, he looked kinda dazed, he kept on falling as he walked and he would go sideways more than anything else. I take it that he got in to some poison or something. Well here in San Antonio my daughter Krystle came in to the house very exited. She came to my desk and told me that the twigs and branches walked in our back yard, she laid a walking stick on the desk and said "...see the trees are magical here!". I took the critter and explained to her what it was and forget it, she has been trying to find more ever since. I took the idea of learning more about sticks and mantids and forget about it! I am here now.

I have found two nymphs in the back yard. They have gone through their first molting so I guess they are L2s? My wife thought I was insane calling around the city to find fruitflies, she could not believe that I did find a colony. Well for this guys I have purchased bug collecting tanks if you will. I have laid some soil and plants for them. I found Yen Saw and ordered my first Wide Arm and will see how it goes. My kids and I are really excited about this new Hobby. We want to eventually breed our own. Since we are in Texas we figure we turn ourselves into Ranchers. Might as well be Mantid Ranchers, cheaper, cleaner and don't neet many acres to raise them. I think that we are going to buy a few from Yen and see what we like and go from there. I am kinda favoring the Orchid, Spiny Flower, but we'll see!

I am looking fore to becoming an active participant, and I will ask question a plenty! Please excuse my ignorance in advance, I've been reading everything and anything you guys have posted here how ever I will have questions. So a little push into the right direction would be very appreciated!

Once again thanx for letting me join, I plan to stay a while. Looking fore to meeting and fellowshiping with all of you.

Regards,

Angelo


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2007)

Welcome. Remember a lot of the basic questions have been asked many times. Please try searching for the answers before asking a basic question.


----------



## OGIGA (May 20, 2007)

Welcome! 7 years and 6 kids? How do you keep your sanity??

Great to have you with us.


----------



## Ian (May 20, 2007)

Hey Angelo, welcome to the forum!

Good to see more insane people joining us as the days go on


----------



## OGIGA (May 20, 2007)

> Good to see more insane people joining us as the days go on


I guess I just figured out my mental status...

jk!


----------



## robo mantis (May 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------

